# Wassercanna



## schildow (7. Okt. 2009)

Hallo und einen schönen Donnerstag,
ich hab da mal eine Frage ich habe in meinem Teich eine __ canna, nun meine Frage kann ich die im Winter im Teich belassen??
Vielleicht kann mir da jemand Helfen.:beet


----------



## Eugen (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wassercanna*

guggst du :

http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/product_info.php/info/p789_Thalia-dealbata--Fraser-.html

vll. hilft dir das weiter


----------



## goldfisch (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wassercanna*

Hallo Schildow,
ich sehe auf den Bild eine Zantedeschia im Volksmund __ Calla genannt. Laut Literatur sollst Du die Knolle im tiefen Wasser überwintern können. Bei mir ist dieses Experiment fehlgeschlagen. Ich stelle die nicht ausgepflanzten im Winter trocken und kühl. Die ausgepflanzten stehen im Beet nicht im Wasser.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## schildow (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wassercanna*

Erstmal schön dank Ich werde mal sehen ob sie den Winter überstehen.
Die Blühten waren weiß und sehen sehr schön aus.
Viele grüße aus Schildow(in Brandenburg)
Bernd


----------



## Zuckerschniss (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wassercanna*

Hallo auch von mir.

Ich schließe mich __ Goldfisch an. Meine Callas überwintern im Blumentopf im hellen Keller, stehen auch nicht im Wasser und würden im Winter erfrieren.


----------



## schildow (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wassercanna*

schön guten tag miteinander, habe noch im Netz gestöbert bin dann auf eine seite gestoßen wo die Pflanze genauer beschrieben ist .Wassercalla"__ calla palustris" da stand das sie auch Frost verträgt. Was man nicht alles im Netz findet. 
Mit freundlichen Gruß Bernd


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wassercanna*

Hi Bernd,

die Zimmercallas (Zantedeschia) haben mit der heimischen __ Calla palustris nicht zu tun, außer das sie auch Aronstabgewächse sind. Alle Zantedeschias bilden Knollen und stammen aus Sümpfen des tropischen/subtropischen Afrika. Dort machen sie eine Sommerruhe durch (wenn die Standorte austrocknen). Hier läßt man sie im Winter ganz trocken im Topf stehen und erweckt sie im Frühjahr wieder mit anfangs leichten Wassergaben. Nur die weiße Zantedeschia aethiopica kann auch dauerhaft nass stehen und verträgt auch gelegentlichen leichten Nachtfrost recht problemlos. Längere Zeiten unter Null (oder einfrieren) ist aber tödlich.

Die heimische Sumpfcalla, (nur diese Art ist eine Calla) hat daumendicke Rhizome mit denen sie im Uferbereich/Flachstwasser herumkriecht, dunkelgrüne kleine rundliche/herzförmige Blätter (keine so großen pfeilförmigen) und wird nur 10cm - 20cm hoch

MfG Frank


----------



## schildow (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wassercanna*

hallo Frank, googel dochmal "__ calla palustris" da steht das sie auch im winter im teich bleiben können, da sind auch fotos von der pflanze. Mit Blühten (genau so hatte es bei meiner auch ausgesehen ganz weiße Blüten. Es gibt ja sehr viele unterarten , na gut warten wir mal auf das Frühjahr
Gruß Bernd


----------



## schildow (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wassercanna*

hier noch ein Bild von der Blüte!! schön feierabend an alle


----------



## goldfisch (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wassercanna*

Hallo Bernd,
das ist keine __ calla auf Deinen ersten beiden Bildern. Diese wäre in der Tat frosthart. 

Ich habe ein engliches Buch in dem steht, das man zantedeschia im tiefen Wasser überwintern kann. Meine Versuche im Aquarium und Teich ergaben aber nur Matsch. 

Zaschedien verschiedener Art habe ich zusammen mit Taro wie Du im Flachwasser. Diese behandle ich im Winter wie Frank. Eine Art von Madeira habe ich auch schon warm mit Blatt überwintert. Die Ausgepflanzten stehen sehr geschützt und werden gut gemulcht.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## schildow (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wassercanna*

hallo nochmal, nun weis ich wirklich nicht mehr was das für eine Pflanze ist. Habe ebend heute um 18.00 Uhr nochmal zwei Fotos gemacht. Es ist sogar noch eine Blüte im kommen. Na gut schau wa mal. Vielleicht hat noch einer eine Idee was das für eine Super Pflanze ist!!!
gruß Bernd


----------



## Nymphaion (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wassercanna*

Zantedescia aethiopica?


----------



## goldfisch (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wassercanna*

Hallo,
ich habe meine Zantedeschia schon voriges Wochenende aus den Teichen geholt.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wassercanna*

Hi Jürgen,

vieles was bei den Engländern im Garten problemlos überlebt schaft es hier nicht. England hat, obwohl nördlicher liegend, halt ein sehr viel milderes Klima, da umspült von der Warmwasserheizung. Daher mit Winterhärteangaben in/aus englischen Büchern/Katalogen/Plegetipps ect. vorsichtig sein. Hier hält nur sicher aus was ab Klimazone 7 (6) angegeben wird

@Bernd. für deine Zantedeschia aethiopica - ist keine __ Calla palustriswirds langsam Zeit einen wasserdichten Übertopf zu besorgen, sie darin unterbringen und im Haus weiterblühen lassen (soll die Tage erste Nachtfröste geben). 

MfG Frank


----------



## goldfisch (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wassercanna*

Hallo Frank,

im Aquarium hats leider auch nicht funktioniert. Die ruhende Knolle ist verfault. Austrieb habe ich bisher nur aus trockenen Knollen erreicht.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (16. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wassercanna*

Hallo Bernd.

Die Pflanze auf den ersten beiden Bildern und den letzten beiden ist 100%ig eine Zantedeschia aethiopica ("Zimmerkalla"), das Bild der Blüte zeigt eine __ Calla palustris (Sumpfcalla oder Schlangenwurz)!


Hier mal ein paar Infos zu Zantedeschien:

Es gibt zwei verschiedene Typen von Zantedeschien. Einmal die Sommerblühenden. Die bekanntesten drei Arten sind Z. albomaculata (weiß), Z. elliotiana (gelb) und Z. rehmannii (rosa, rötlich oder violett). Von denen gibts noch viele Sorten in den verschiedensten Farben. Diese vertragen absolut keine Staunässe und sind somit auch nicht für die Teichhaltung geeignet. Nach der Blühte ziehen diese ein. Die Knollen werden kühl und trocken überwintert.

Dann gibt es noch die Winterblühenden Callas, wozu die Zantedeschia aethiopica gehört. Eigentlich wachsen und blühen diese im Winter und haben im Sommer eine Ruhephase. Man kann es aber auch andersrum machen. Bei der Aethiopica hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass diese auch bei großer Trockenheit und Temperaturen um die 0°C nicht richtig einzieht und sogar weiter wächst. Diese Callas bilden auch eher längliche Rhizome, nicht die typischen Knollen wie die anderen Sommerblühenden Arten. Zu der Gruppe gehört z.B. auch noch die Z. odorata. Diese Callas unterscheiden sich außerdem auch noch in der Blüte. Bei denen ragt der Spadix (Blütenkolben) aus der Spatha (Hochblatt) hinaus, was bei den anderen nicht der Fall ist. Die Aethiopica ist meines Wissens die einzige die man als Sumpfpflanze kultivieren kann.

So, ich hoffe das hat etwas weitergeholfen.


----------

